# Horse won't go forward?



## ilovemyponies (Mar 23, 2012)

i had a problem like this, i posted it a couple of months ago on a different account, literally the horse wouldnt move forward if she didnt want to i found that backing up bout 10 steps or circling tight or going side ways or anyway you can get the horse moving is helpful because they learn that stopping means harder work, my horse still has her moments but its getting there 

be determined, i read a while ago in a book that if you imagine your being chased and if you dont run you will die then it makes you put all your effort in, it can also work the other way round if the horse wont stop imagine there is a cliff edge at one of the letters and you have to stop

hope it goes well


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would work first on desensitising her to the crop. Then I would carry it, and I would use it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Since the stopping part is new, check for pain. My horse started doing something similar to this and I finally figured out that she had problems with her feet. It wasn't serious, but just enough to make her a bit miserable. She was not lame, but in her own way was telling me she'd had enough.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you checked her saddle or tried a different one on her? Or had her joints checked?

All these signs could be from pain, causing the resistance. Get on her bareback & see if this behavior stops or is less.

I had a gelding that was constantly "testing me" or so i thought until i put on a different saddle and he was fine. Sometimes what we think fits, really doesn't.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Is she perhaps getting sour?

It sounds as if she's learning to hate being ridden, which is so wrong---horses should learn to enjoy it. Mares especially, I think, sometimes need to be met through the "back door"--that is, not using punishment, so much as somehow finding something satisfying for them to do, then rewarding it.

Even if you can back-'er-and smack-er through it, her cooperation would be less than ideal.

Assuming she's not hurting in any way, I suggest doing something different--anything--that she is willing to do, and edging back into her normal routines.

One more note: it's not to say you shouldn't carry a crop--you should, and be able to use it too. But I feel that when you do, you _must_ accept what she does, no matter what--there has to be a short moment of freedom for her, before you take up where you left off.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm like, 99% sure it's not from pain. The vet was just out this past week and the farrier was out a few weeks ago to do hers (if I remember correctly). I do have a video of her being ridden if anyone wants to see it, but it's not me riding so I won't post it on the open forum.

If there's a jump in front of her, she's super happy and willing to go...it's just the moving a normal speed on the flat that she has always and probably always will throw a fit about. 0.o

She did a similar thing when her owner first brought her to the barn. It was the first time she'd been taught to listen on the way to the jumps and wasn't allowed to gallop and leap at insane distances, and she had a period of a few weeks where she threw a fit every time she felt a half halt stopping her from going forward...she'd leap straight up and then go sideways instead of forward, often missing the jump entirely. They worked her through that (mostly, she still does it when she gets super wound up) and now she's actually really adjustable to fences. I'm positive this is her doing that same thing over...she's stubborn and wants to do it her way and I won't let her.

I actually just started riding in my saddle again after using a different one for almost a year. I don't want to make assumptions about the saddle based on one ride though. I'm hoping to ride her on Monday so we'll see then. The two saddles are very similarly shaped though, so I can't see it making that much of a difference.

I can try working her with a crop the next time I ride her...I guess if my flat hand didn't make her panic when she's in that mood, the crop won't either.


----------



## ilovemyponies (Mar 23, 2012)

forgot to add make sure shes not in pain 

that last post you made makes her sound exactly like my mare, good jumping not so good on the flat, my mare went lame (not related) so was out of work shes slowly coming back into work now shes alot more forward and happy i think she sounds sour  maybe try doing somthing fun an new to get her enjoying being ridden and looking forward to it


----------

